# I think I need a new service!



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

No need to mess with something that works. I like fuses too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> Anyone else neglect themselves when it comes to the ol' electrical department. A case of the shoe makers children go barefoot? This is the service configuration in my own workshop. I keep telling myself I'm going to switch it out one of these days, but hey it works, it's pretty neat, and they just don't make em like this anymore!



:laughing:


What's that white thing plugged in?:blink:


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's one of those little neon nightlight things! Its prob been plugged in there since 1972!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

The one on the left is an "A" dapter:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robmac85 said:


> That's one of those little neon nightlight things! Its prob been plugged in there since 1972!


:laughing:

Built to last in those Days....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

8V71 said:


> No need to mess with something that works. I like fuses too.


:thumbup:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I like it as well.

Both of my shops still have T12's and magnetic ballasts. More than a couple have bad bulbs/or ballasts, rather than upgrade just one fixture, I've left them defunct. It bothers me, but not enough to get out a ladder.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

How much for the red Ryder targets? Ha!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd paint the covers, add a couple of staples.

Ask the wife/GF/partner what color to paint the backboard. Take a pic and post.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I Like It .

If I ever changed anything in a shop ... it would be with Used Equipment taken from a job .






Pete


----------

